# BBT drop leading to pregnancy?



## arpeters

Hello Ladies, 

I was just wondering if any of you have ever had a temperature drop for two days in a row and then have it shoot up to become a BFP? My temperature has dropped during the past two days. I am now at my baseline which worries me, but only at 11dpo. I hope it goes up tomorrow. What do you think? Any experience with this?


----------



## arpeters

Has anyone had experience with this or am I alone on this one? I wish I didn't have to wait until the morning to find out if my temp is going to rise.


----------



## DarlingMe

Is this your first month charting? You can get a temp drop a few days before AF or during implantation. It is hard to say without having a chart to look at, or a previous chart to compare to. Even then your charts will change from month to month.


----------



## sailing_girl

Whenever I had a temperature drop, it meant that AF was coming. I stopped charting because it was becoming too stressful and, low and behold, we got pregnant!


----------



## magicbubble

im trying to think what mine did. i think it did go down sometime before i found out actually cos i remember thinking i had lost a bit of hope


----------



## arpeters

Thank you all for replying! This is my first month charting, so I have nothing to refer to. I hope this is a positive sign for me. Congrats to all of you on your BFP's. I hope I join you soon!


----------



## Sherley

I had a 2 day temp drop, before it went back up, and 3 days later got a BFP! Everything I read said 2 day implantation dip couldnt happen but its what happened to me. However it didnt drop anywhere near cover line, it was still quite high. 11 dpo is quite late for an implantation dip too. My temp would usually start dropping a day or 2 before AF. Good luck!


----------



## Mandyblur

Hey hun i had a temp drop below the coverline on 8&9 dpo it then went back up and i got my bfp at 12 dpo.

Good luck!

Heres my chart if you'd like to see

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c6633


----------



## MoonMelody

I had my implantation dip at 6 dpo, though it usually happens between 8 dpo-10 dpo.

Good luck, honey. :hug:


----------



## MMonroe8

I had flu-like symptoms and a temp drop, which I knew was out of place, because my period wasn't due for days. A week later, I had a solid BFP. I always had temp drop one-two days before my period. This time, it was just out of place!


----------

